# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الرياضة >  >  المحرق يتعرض لخسارته الثانية أمام سبا الإيراني

## ساقي العطاشا

*المحرق يتعرض لخسارته الثانية أمام سبا الإيراني* 
*الوسط - المحرر الرياضي*
تعرض فريق المحرق الأول لكرة السلة لخسارته الثانية في البطولة الآسيوية لكرة السلة المقامة حاليا في الكويت بضيافة نادي القادسية وهذه المرة أمام فريق سبا باتري الايراني حامل اللقب وبنتيجة كبيرة قوامها (92/68) في المباراة التي جمعت بينهما يوم أمس في الكويت.

وتعتبر هذه الخسارة الثانية للمحرق مقابل فوزين ما جعله يحتل المركز الثالث في المجموعة خلف الوصل الإماراتي المتصدر وسبا باتري الايراني صاحب المركز الثاني.

وتأهل المحرق إلى الدور الثاني على اعتبار أن 4 فرق من كل مجموعة تتأهل إلى الدور الثاني، وسيلاقي ثاني المجموعة الثانية. ولم يقدم المحرق مباراة جيدة يوم أمس في ظل المستوى القوي والسريع الذي قدمه الفريق الايراني الذي كان مصمما منذ البداية على تحقيق الفوز.

وظهر التفوق البدني بشكل واضح للفريق الايراني في المباراة وفرض أفضليته منذ البداية وحتى النهاية على رغم محاولات مدرب المحرق الأميركي جون واتك للعودة للمباراة.

وأنهى الفريق الايراني الربع الأول متقدما 33/17 في ظل تفوقه الدفاعي الواضح وسرعته في الارتداد الهجومي مستغلا فقدان الكرة المتكرر من جانب لاعبي المحرق في ظل الضغط الكبير الذي مارسه لاعبو الفريق الايراني.

ولم يختلف الحال في الربع الثاني من المباراة بل ازداد الوضع سوءا، إذ لم تفلح التغييرات التي أجريت على الفريق في تقليل الفارق الذي بدأ في الازدياد لينهي سبا باتري الايراني الشوط الأول متقدما بفارق 30 نقطة 58/28 بعد أن أنهى الربع الثاني لصالحه 25/11.

وعاد المحرق في الربع الثالث من المباراة بقوة وتمكن من تقليص الفارق بفعل اللعب السريع والرميات الثلاثية المتقنة بعد أن أنهى الربع الثالث لصالحه 21/14 ليتقلص الفارق في نتيجة المباراة إلى 49/72.

ولم يجهد الفريق الايراني نفسه كثيرا في الشوط الثاني بعد أن ضمن النتيجة منذ الشوط الأول تقريبا لينهي المباراة لصالحه بنتيجة (92/68).

----------

